# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  مفهوم اعطال الشحن والطريق السليم لاصلاحه

## GSM-AYA

مفهوم اعطال الشحن والطريق السليم لاصلاحه  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------      *
۩Ξ۩ مفهوم اعطال الشحن والطريق السليم لاصلاحه ۩Ξ۩        
تتبع وصيانة أعطال الشحن 
دائرة الشحن
تليفون المحمول هو جهاز متنقل آي انه محمول دائمأ ومنفصل عن اى مصدر باور ثابت لذلك يتم استخدام البطاريات ذات التيار ثابت DC. التى تمد الجهاز بالباور .
لذلك يجب ان يقوم الجهاز بعملية شحن لتلك البطاريات أثناء توصيلة بالتيار الثابت من خلال الشاحن . وهناك أنواع مختلفة للبطاريات مثل النيكل الليثويوم والبوليمر ... الخ .
وبالنسبة لأعطال الشحن نجد ان أجهزة المحمول يظهر به هذا العطل الذى يأخذ مظهر من المظاهر الثلاث :-
1- عدم الشحن تماماً .
2- الشحن متوقف .
3- الشحن الوهمى . 
والمقصود بعدم بالشحن تماما هو عدم إحساس الجهاز تماما عند توصيلة بالشحن مع مراعاة ان الجهاز يعمل باور جيداً لان عطل الشحن لا يؤدى بالفعل بانقطاع الباور ولكن فقط يقوم الجهاز بعدم الشحن اى انه عند وضع بطارية أخرى مشحونة يعمل الجهاز جيداً ومعظم أجهزة المحمول يوجد علامة على الشاشة تدل على عملية وحالة الشحن .
أما بالنسبة للشحن المتوقف فان الجهاز يقوم برد الفعل عندما يتم وضع الشاحن به فيكتب على الشاشة رسالة شحن متوقف Stop Charging .  
أما بالنسبة للشحن الوهمى ان يقوم الجهاز بعملية الشحن شكلية فقط اى أننا نلاحظ على الشاشة عملية الشحن ولكن لا يقوم الجهاز بشحن البطارية تماماً اى ما يسمى بالشحن الوهمى .   
خطة الصيانة لعطل الشحن
أولا :- يجب اتباع الأسلوب الثلاثي المسلسل لاكتشاف وعلاج هذا العطل اى كان مظهره  
وكذلك يجب التركيز على أهمية التسلسل فى تتبع العطل وسوف يتم شرح كل مرحلة بالتفصيل بشكل أكبر
المرحلة الأولى
1- التأكد من عمل الشاحن
يتم ذلك من خلال قياس خرج الشاحن عن طريق جهاز الافوميتر على وضع الـ DC وتكون قيمة القياس بالفولت   
2- اختبار البطارية والتأكد من أنها جيدة 
ويمكن استخدام عملية الشحن السريع للبطارية منفردة وذلك من خلال استخدام الشاحن السريع الذى يصلح لشحن كل أنواع البطاريات وكذلك إعادة تنشيطها مره أخرى .
ويكون من خلال معرفة قطبية أطراف الشاحن السريع اى التعرف على الطرف السالب والطرف الموجب ثم اختبار أطراف البطارية أى معرفة الطرف السالب والطرف الموجب ( كثير من البطاريات يتم كتابه السالب والموجب على أطرافها )
ثم يتم وضع طرف الموجب من الشاحن السريع على الطرف الموجب من البطارية وكذلك الطرف السالب من الشاحن السريع على الطرف السالب من البطارية .وذلك فى مدة لا تزيد عن نصف دقيقة الى دقيقة كاملة . ثم إعادة قياس شحن البطارية على جهاز الافوميتر لاختبار شحن البطارية .
وبعد التأكد من عمل البطارية جيدة أو استخدام بطارية أخرى جيدة بالفعل يتم وضعها فى الجهاز واختبار الشحن  
ملحوظة
" أحيانا يكون عطل عدم الشحن ناتج عن تعطل الشاحن او عدم عمل البطارية "  
3- القياس الخارجى
يعتبر القياس الخارجى من أهم خطوات المرحلة الأولى قبل القيام بفك الجهاز تماماً أى قبل استخدام المفكات ويكون القياس الخارجى عن طريق رفع البطارية بعيداً عن الجهاز واستخدام الافوميتر على وضع DC وقياس خرج الجهاز عن طريق نقاط توصيل البطارية .  
(3-1) يكون القياس الصحيح لخرج الشحن فى حالة توصيل الشاحن فى الجهاز والقياس على Dc هو من 3 : 5 فولت اى ان الجهاز يقوم بعملية الشحن صحيحة .
(3-2) فى حالة عدم القياس تماماً أو قيمة نصف فولت أو أقل يتطلب ذلك فتح الجهاز واتباع الخطوات التى سنتناولها بالشرح فيما بعد . 
(3-3) فى حالة القياس اقل من المعدل الطبيعى من 1.5 : 2.5 فولت يكون عطل الشحن فى هذه الحالة هو ان يقوم الجهاز بعملية شحن وهمية أيضاً سوف يتم الحديث عن ذلك فى الخطوات التالية .  
4- التاكد من السوفت وير
يعتبر السوفت وير من العناصر الرئيسية لعمل الجهاز جيداً والمقصود بالسوفت وير هو برنامج التشغيل الخاص بالجهاز ويمكن ان يحدث عطل فى السوفت يؤدى الى مجموعة كبيرة من الأعطال مثل ( انقطاع الباور – انقطاع الشبكة – انقطاع الشحن الذى نحن نتحدث عنه .
ويمكن اكتشاف ذلك من خلال ان بعض الأجهزة عند استعراض القائمة يتوقف الجهاز فجأ عن تلقى اى اوامر او ان يقوم الجهاز بالإغلاق ثم إعادة الفتح مرة ثانية دون القيام بذلك او ان يقوم الجهاز بكتابة عبارة مثل Contact service فى أجهزة النوكيا أو بعض العبارات الأخرى فى بعض الماركات مثل الموتورولا عبارة Phone Failed see supplier فى هذه الحالة يكون عطل الشحن ناتج عن تعطل فى السوفت وير ويجب إصلاح عطل السوفت وير من خلال جهاز الكمبيوتر . 
المرحلة الثانية 
1- اختبار سوكت الشحن 
سوكت الشحن هو الجزء الذى يقوم بتوصيل عملية الشحن من الشاحن الى بوردة الجهاز او الى دائرة الشحن فهو المدخل الرئيسى لعملية الشحن .   
ملاحظة العين: 
المقصود بملاحظة العين هو بعد فتح الجهاز يتم الملاحظة بالعين أو باستخدام العدسة المكبرة لمراجعة المكونات الموجود على البوردة وبالأخص المكونات الموجودة فى دائرة الشحن فهناك ثلاث مظاهر يمكن ان نراها من خلال الملاحظ بالعين أو العدسة 
- الإصلاحات السابقة .
- آثار مياه
- آثار صدمة 
أحيانا يكون عطل الشحن ناتج عن قيام بعض الأشخاص بالعمل بالكاوية العادية ذات السلاح الغير رفيع واستخدام نوع من القصدير الغير جيد ويتم الحام بطريقة غير صحيحة للمكونات الخاصة بالشحن ويؤدى هذه الى تعطل دائرة الشحن فيجب مراجعة هذه الإصلاحات او ربما تكون هناك آثار مياه نتيجة تعرض الجهاز لمطر او سقوطه فى مياه فيجب استخدام اسبراى تنظيف من نوع معين خاص بالمحمول ( FFK ) ثم بعد ذلك استخدام الهوت اير مع الفلاكس على مكونات دائرة الشحن اما بالنسبة لاثار الصدمات أحيانا يسقط الجهاز من اماكن عالية او يتعرض لنوع من الصدمات تؤدى الى تطاير بعض المكونات الخاصة بدائرة الشحن من فوق البوردة فيجب استعادة تركيبة مرة أخرى باستخدام الهوت اير .
&amp;#61571; القياس DC أو بالـ OHM
اختبار السوكيت اما بالـ DC أو بالـ OHM ويكون بالDC عن طريق وضح الشاحن بعد التأكد من أنه يعمل جيداً يتم وضعه فى سوكيت الشحن ثم القياس من الأطراف المثبته على البوردة .فاذا كانت القراءة مطابقة بنفس قراءة الشاحن يكون السوكيت سليم واذا لم توجد أى قراءة يكون السوكيت معطل ويجب تغييرة . وفى بعض الأحيان يكون السوكيت غير ملحم جيداً بالبوردة فى هذه الحالة يجب اعادة التلحيم مرة اخرى باستخدام الهوت أير أو الكاويات ذات السلاح الرفيع جداً .  
2- أختبار المقاومة الفيوزية 
المقاومة الفيوزية عبارة عن مقاومة هدفها الرئيسى حماية دائرة الشحن ففى حالة حدوث شحن ذائد او ادخال شحن غير سليم او تعرض دائرة الشحن لمياه او اى تلامس تقوم المقاومة الفيوزية بالانقطاع ومن ثم لا يتم وصول التيار الى دائرة الشحن فيتوقف الجهاز عن الشحن وفى هذه الحالة يجب قياس المقاومة الفيوزية وغالب ما تكون قيمتها نصف او ربع أوم او أقل أو أكثر بقليل ويختلف مكان المقاومة الفيوزية ولكن فى أغلب الاحيان تكون قريبه من سوكيت الشحن فعلى سبيل المثال فى اجهزة النوكيا تكون دائما قريبا من سوكيت الشحن . 
وفى حالة تعطل المقاومة الفيوزية اى عدم اعطاء اى قراءة على الاوم فيجب استبدال هذه المقاومة لان تعطلها يؤدى الى عدم الشحن تماماً .  
قياس مكونات دائرة الشحن  
3- دايود الشحن 
دايود الشحن هو عبارة عن موحد الهدف الرئيسى منه هو توحيد التيار اى مرورة فى اتجاه واحد وعدم ارتداده مرة اخرى ويكون عطل دايود الشحن من خلال قياسة على وضع الأوم فيجب ان يقيس فى اتجاه ولا يقيس فى الأتجاه الأخر ففى حاله حدوث فتح او قصر ( Short ) داخلى للدايود يؤدى هذا الى حدوث ما يسمى بالشحن الوهمى فيجب فى حاله التاكد من قياس الدايود والتأكد من تعطله بأحدى الطرق السابقه يجب تغيره .  
4- مقاومة حماية الشحن الزائد 
الهدف من هذه المقاومة هو توقف الجهاز عن عملية الشحن بعد استكمال الشحن وفى حاله تلف هذه المقاومة يتوف الجهاز عن عملية الشحن فيجب قياس تلك المقاومة واختباره وفى حاله تعطلة يجب تغيرة .  
5- مكثف الشحن
مكثف الشحن يكون الهدف منه تنعيم وتثبيت التيار فى دائرة الشحن وفى حاله قياس مكثف الشحن ووجود قصرShort أو فتح OPEN فى مكثف الشحن يؤدى الى انخفاض كبير فى قيمة التيار فيصبح اقل كثير عن معدله الطبيعى فعلى سبيل المثال اذا كان تيار الشاحن 6 فولت فعند القياس على أطراف المكثف نجد أنه نصف فولت ويمكن قياس المكثف عن طريق الأوم على حسب قيمة الميكروفراد فولت المكتوبة على المكثف من الخارج ففى حالة حدوث قصر Short فى أطراف المكثف الداخليه يؤدى الى القياس على الأوم زيرو أوم عند القياس الأمامى أو الخلفى ففى هذه الحالة يجب تغير المكثف بمكثف أخر له نفس القيمة .  
6- التوصيلات ( CONNECTIONS )
يعتبر هذا البند من البنود الهامة فى تتبع اعطال الشحن والمقصود بالتوصيلات هو التوصيلات بين المكونات الخاصة بعملية الشحن على بوردة الجهاز او التوصيلات الخاصة بالمكونات نفسها مع البوردة . فعلى سبيل المثال لو كان هناك انقطاع فى خط التوصيل على البوردة ما بين سوكت الشحن والمقاومة الفيوزية سوف يؤدى هذه لانقطاع الشحن تماماً رغم عدم تعطل مكون من المكونات رغم ( صلاحية سوكيت الشحن – صلاحية المقاومة الفيوزية ) ففى هذه الحالة يتم تعقب الوصلات من خلال استخدام الافوميتر على وضع الأوم (BUZZER ) أيضا ربما يكون العطل ناتج عن عدم اتصال المكون جيداً بالبورده أى اللحام الغير جيد للمقاومات او المكثفات او الدايودات او Ic الشحن أو أى مكون خاص بدائرة الشحن بالبوردة ففى هذه الحالة يجب أستخدام الهوت اير على المكونات للتأكد من لحامها جيداً بالبوردة .  
فعلى سبيل المثال يتسبب عدم اللحام الجيد لبعض المكونات الى حدوث ما يسمى بتوقف الشحن ففى اجهزة النوكيا 3210 على سبيل المثال عدم اللحام الجيد لتوصيلات الشحن الخاصة بالبطارية تؤدى الى ما يسمى بتوقف الشحن ( Stop Charging ) وفى هذه الحالة يجب اعادة لحام القاعدة مرة أخرى .  
المرحلة النهائية
فى هذه المرحلة وبعد كل الاختبارات السابقة بدقة يتبقى الـ IC الخاص بعملية الشحن لانه يكون مسئول فى اغلب الاحوال عن المظاهر الثلاث السابق ذكرها سواء عدم الشحن تماماً أو شحن متوقف أو شحن وهمى وفى هذه الحالة يجب قياس الـ IC باستخدام الـ CIRCUIT DIAGRAM وفى حالة التأكد من تعطلة نقوم بعملية أستبدال مع مراعات ان يكون بنفس الرقم وكذلك يتم تركيبة فى نفس الاتجاه .*

----------


## mohamed73

معلومات رائعة أخي عبد الرزاق

----------

